# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Houston 7:30pm WGN/NBA LP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Refugees go to Astro Dome in wake of Hurricane Gordon* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (5-5) (2-4 on road) @ Houston Rockets (3-10) (1-4 at home) 









Toyota Center, Houston, Texas, Friday November 25th, 2005
Chicago Bulls @ Houston 7:30pm WGN / NBA LP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Georgetown-6'8-SWEETNEY <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*VS* 





































*Illinois-6'3-HEAD <> Baylor-6'1-WESLEY <> Iowa-6'9-BOWEN <> Michigan-6'9-HOWARD <> Shanghai-7'5-YAO*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*6'2-GORDON <> 6'9-DENG <> 6'8-SONGAILA <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*

*---*






























*6'1-NORRIS <> 6'5-BARRY <> 6'5-ANDERSON <> 6'9-SWIFT*


*Individual Team Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*ROCKETS*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>DUHON 34,3</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>McGRADY 35,5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>HINRICH 15,2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>McGRADY 21,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER 10</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>YAO 8,8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>DUHON 6,3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>ALSTON 4,1</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>GORDON 1,11</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>McGRADY 1</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>SWEETNEY 1</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>YAO 1,67</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>SWEETNEY .523</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>YAO .483</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>DENG .500</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>HEAD .500</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*sloth*







</center>


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

If we don't win this, i'll be depressed.


----------



## ChiGuy_82 (May 31, 2004)

Yao always has a big game against us, expect him to go off!!


BTW isnt this game Saturday, not Friday?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

smh at the title


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> *smh* at the title


???


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

I think the Bulls will have a decent game against Houston. The difference from past years will be Chandler's improved defense against Yao. Curry was pretty ineffective against Yao in the past. Chandler will play him much better.

I have seem almost all of the Bulls games this season and really enjoyed watching the games with the Lakers and the Spurs. I think the Bulls are starting to find their groove. The defense is much, much better than it was earlier in the season. Players are rotating faster and making much better decisions on defense. Also the energy on defense is much more consistent. Earlier in the season, there would be 4 and 5 minute stretches where the defense would sort of go into sleep mode. That does not seem to happen anymore.

I admit I am still a bit suspect about our reliance on the outside shot, but it is working for now. 

Predicted final score: Houston 89, Bulls 96


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Houston is definitely beatable, we just have to limit Yao, and make McGrady win the game for them (which is very possible that he can). I'm hesistant to say we win, not because I don't think we can, just because it would be crazy to go into the circus trip 1 game over .500 and come out of it one game over .500. Major props on this team for not letting the circus trip kill them.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

sloth said:


> Houston is definitely beatable, we just have to limit Yao, and make McGrady win the game for them (which is very possible that he can). I'm hesistant to say we win, not because I don't think we can, just because it would be crazy to go into the circus trip 1 game over .500 and come out of it one game over .500. Major props on this team for not letting the circus trip kill them.


They are playing w/o T-Mac, no reason we should lose this game. Right now the Rockets have one of the worst records in the NBA. If we limit turnovers and rebound the way we did in SA, HOU has no chance, if.

Bulls 94
HOU 85


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hustle said:


> They are playing w/o T-Mac, no reason we should lose this game. Right now the Rockets have one of the worst records in the NBA. If we limit turnovers and rebound the way we did in SA, HOU has no chance, if.
> 
> Bulls 94
> HOU 85


Turnovers shouldn't be a problem if the ball is in Duhons hands. He has the 2nd highest Ast/TO ratio, with a 4.5/TO ratio, only behind Chauncey Billup's godly 5.2 AST/TO ratio.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

they have lost 6 in a row. McGrady is out. 

This game is hard to predict. Both teams it's a second game of back to back. 

We can win this game, but I don't know. I won't predict a win.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm a bit nervous b/c Houston has gotta be hungry for a win. They're on a big losing streak, and they're in front of a home crowd. We definitely are better on paper right now, but if we get outhustled like we were against Portland and Seattle, then we won't win this one. 

By the way, I actually think it would be better to put Sweetney on Yao, while having Chandler go to help with double-teams. There's no way Yao will be able to back down Sweets. We just can't slack on the team defense concept.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Rockets 91
Bulls 87

Swift 24 points / 12 rebounds
Gordon 20 points / 3 rebounds


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

ha - the picture of sweetney up there compared to the rest makes my day. but anyway, first game i'll get to see in a while, I'm confident we'll win one way or another.

Bulls 94
Rockets 89


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yay, I'll be able to watch a bulls game. Hopefully we beat them especially with Tmac out. Hopefully Juwan/Swift won't be as much trouble as Duncan was for Sweetney. 

guys like David Wesley have huge games against us. Hopefully we can limit that.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> yay, I'll be able to watch a bulls game. Hopefully we beat them especially with Tmac out. Hopefully Juwan/Swift won't be as much trouble as Duncan was for Sweetney.
> 
> guys like David Wesley have huge games against us. Hopefully we can limit that.



will u post the game?yesterday's game?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Early benching for Sweetney. He deserved it. U don't start off lazy for the 2nd straight game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

edit: never mind.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

consecutive very nice moves by sweetney and songaila.

also nice to see some production from 'fella too.



27-22 bulls end of one


----------



## babybulls23 (May 16, 2005)

35-35 5:12 left in the 2nd, Wesley looks like hes starting to heat up, 17 footer with hand in his face, and then a 3. Most of Bulls' bigs in foul trouble but I'm not sure the actualy numbers. Cold shooting from the outside


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We gotta play smarter offensively. For some reason we run away from Sweetney just when he's establishing himself down low. 

Tie game @ the HALF.


----------



## babybulls23 (May 16, 2005)

That was a frustrating quarter, luckily it looked just as frustrating for Rocket fans


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

it really is a hard game to watch... but tied


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Man, Hinrich is having a tough nite.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Bulls pulling away

Songaila finally showing what we picked him up for.

-Z-


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Man, Hinrich is having a tough nite.


 no kidding... but Hinrich is as a streaky shooter as anyone in the league.

I'm seeing good defense from both sides (or terrible shooting) 

Sweetney, too much turkey?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Up by 11 heading into the last 71-60


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> no kidding... but Hinrich is as a streaky shooter as anyone in the league.
> 
> I'm seeing good defense from both sides (or terrible shooting)
> 
> *Sweetney, too much turkey?*



Thanks...I just spit out all my soda on the screen. :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

73-60. largest lead of the night. Only T-mac would save them now. Our D is good enough to hold them down.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Looking at the boxscore, it seems Noc is having a good game. 

Now....any reason for this empty house? I miss 10+ pages Game Threads...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

second chance points must be limited...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> Looking at the boxscore, it seems Noc is having a good game.
> 
> Now....any reason for this empty house? I miss 10+ pages Game Threads...



Honestly? When the bulls were winning last nights game, I refused to come online, for fear I would jinx it. I'm not kidding.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Looking at the boxscore, it seems Noc is having a good game.
> 
> Now....any reason for this empty house? I miss 10+ pages Game Threads...


 thanksgiving weekend? I dunno. I'm at my folks home on dial-up..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Houston is turning it up....good gravy. nice moves by Yao.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

And as usual, Skiles gives Gordon the obligatory quick hook.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> Looking at the boxscore, it seems Noc is having a good game.
> 
> Now....any reason for this empty house? I miss 10+ pages Game Threads...


Does seem a bit bared today

Do we actually have a consistant player???


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luther Head gets a veteran call...

Sweetney comes in.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're choking. Skiles needs to put Ben back in. Kirk's struggled all night and I don't trust him with the ball right now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rockets within 6.

2 FT's for Sweetney. not too hot. with his them. splits a pair


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

illegal defense on the Bulls. technical for DA. sinks it.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

F#@$

Go bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweetney's play has been very disappointing tonight.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Well you can't say it's not exciting being a bulls fan.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, Kirk has 6 assists and 1 turnover.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Hah

so much for that lead, for pulling away

it's a 4 pt game with under 6 left

and kirk and tyson are nowhere to be seen, getting comfy with the bench.

-Z-


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

hmm sweetneys convinced he can get a good shot on yao straight up...i think he's had 3 airballs on that fadeaway. this is looking a bit like the seattle game, silly turnovers.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Yao ming is destroying us.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben should know better then passing it to Kirk there. Take the [edit] shot. Everybody's afraid to shoot right now. I got a bad feeling abt this game.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

when we double or triple team yao with a guard...does he even notice?
turnover ty!


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

As if you wouldnt be afraid to shoot with Skiles pulling you out for missing one shot. skiles needs to have faith in gordon.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

83-80. 3 minutes to go.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's got a late game FT dilemma.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow.

Gordon fouled in the act of shooting a 3, they give him 2 FTs and he misses them both.

Rockets about to tie it on the 3 pt play.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Worst loss of the season 1:37 away.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

And the second time this season, Gordon chokes FT's down the stretch.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Wow.
> 
> Gordon fouled in the act of shooting a 3, they give him 2 FTs and he misses them both.
> 
> Rockets about to tie it on the 3 pt play.


Gordon's just setting the stage for some heroics.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Get Kirk the hell out of the game, put Duhon in. It's not that hard to figure out.

But no, watch skiles bench Ben instead of getting Kirk out when he's been playing like crap the entire night.

-Z-


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

um

i bite my words.

YAO IS GONE.

-Z-


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Gordon = Choke


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have missed 9 fts or else this game would not be that close.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL

Kirk drives and draws the foul on Yao, and makes a layup of all things.

Yao's out!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

foul on Yao. He's out of there. Finally

Kirk misses the FT...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> Get Kirk the hell out of the game, put Duhon in. It's not that hard to figure out.
> 
> But no, watch skiles bench Ben instead of getting Kirk out when he's been playing like crap the entire night.
> 
> -Z-


And as soon as you say that....... :biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon may have just iced it.

This is why you don't sit him in Q4


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

GORDON with the BIG MOVE!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Clutch basket by Ben!

And some great D by TC there!

Up 4


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

gordon = choke? what? huh? you were saying?

props to our most tradeable asset ever!



-Z-


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I can't take these close games.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> LOL
> 
> Kirk drives and draws the foul on Yao, and makes a layup of all things.
> 
> Yao's out!


Thank [email protected]#$ for that. Nice work Kirk.

I don't want to think of what would have happen if Tyson had of fouled out first


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler's out.

No last second heroics from him tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Houston's getting bailed out. The offensive black hole stromile gets lucky.

hopefully he misses both


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Gooooooooooooordddddddddddddddoooooonnnnnnnnnnn with the driving layup


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, Kirk has 7 assists and just 1 turnover.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

tyson didn't bite on 3 pump fakes. great defensive stand. gordan waltzes in for teh 4pt lead. gotta say yao's foul was a huge brain cramp on his part. what was he thinking. tyson got robbed on that last call.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Stupid foul. Y bump him when he's behind the basket? :curse:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Is it just me, or did we just drive to the hole twice and good things happend???


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Hey, Kirk has 7 assists and just 1 turnover.


 floor game is good, shooting bad. 

Is Yao that big of a defensive presence? Three straight layups by the Bulls.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

we got this one.

barring any last second heroics.

-Z-


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

darlets said:


> Is it just me, or did we just drive to the hole twice and good things happend???


 It's simple, Yao's out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich's last five games:

2-10 FG
4-13 FG
5-15 FG
4-9 FG
2-10 FG

17-57 FG (.298)


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm not watching, but what the hell is up with the missed free throws. Good Lord.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

someone tell Luther he's not in Illinois anymore. ill-advised three. 

Nice road wins... 3-3 road trip.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

whew bulls get the w, despite the fouling and the unclutch free throw shooting. better to end the trip on a winning note than a losing one.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> It's simple, Yao's out.


The first drive put yao out.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Nice road wins... 3-3 road trip.


LA, Houston, and San Antonio. All road wins. I would've never believed that would happen coming into this season. 6-5 feels mighty nice at this point in the season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

third straight road win! 

Small ball worked tonight!


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

Ben Gordon 18 points in 23 minutes. kirk Hinrich 37 minutes 4 points. whats up with that.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Uhhh....OK win.

Our big men seriously need to smarten up. They consistently committ the stupidest fouls.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

yodurk said:


> LA, Houston, and San Antonio. All road wins. I would've never believed that would happen coming into this season. 6-5 feels mighty nice at this point in the season.


Indeed. One of our biggest road trips of the season over. Now back for some home cooking


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Bulls 94
> Rockets 89


I almost threw something at my TV on several occasions in the 4th, but then tyson went all defensive i got up and pulled a pike... :biggrin:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich's last five games:
> 
> 2-10 FG
> 4-13 FG
> ...


As well as 7.8 assists to 1.8 TOs per game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

ACT_THE_FOOL said:


> Ben Gordon 18 points in 23 minutes. kirk Hinrich 37 minutes 4 points. whats up with that.


Kirk also had a serious floor game with 8 assists and only 1 turnover. Not to mention the Rockets shooting under 37% from the floor; Kirk surely contributed to the defensive dominance. The great thing about this team is that usually when one guy struggles, someone else picks him up. Kirk has picked up the team many a night as well. He does need to shoot the ball better though.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Worst loss of the season 1:37 away.


Actually, it was the second-best win of the season.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

0.500 on the west coast ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

EDIT: HEY this is my 666th POST!!! a sign?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ming seemed prety mad at himself after his 6th foul. Wonder what he was mumbling as he was going towards to the bench.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Wasn't pretty, but a win's a win. Excellent game from Gordon. And from Nocioni too. Of all of our rookies from last year I thought Noc would improve the least, but he's really stepped up his game. He's much more in control than he was last year, and he and Deng play very well together at the 3 and 4. FWIW Kirk wasn't very good on offense today, AST/TO and big layup at the end aside, lots of over dribbling.

Yao completely took over in the 4th for a bit. For what's it worth re: the ongoing Chandler 4/5 debate, Tyson looked way better stepping out on Odom and Duncan the past two games than he did guarding Yao in the post tonight. Dude's a 4...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

sweets didnt step up big tonight, totally controled by ming.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Bulls have the 4th best record in the Eastern Conference now! (6th seed so far)

Detroit
Clevland
Indiana
BULLS
Milwuakee
Miami
Philadelphia
Orlando

YES :banana:

...note how the 5 best EC teams are ALL in the central division


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Yao completely took over in the 4th for a bit. For what's it worth re: the ongoing Chandler 4/5 debate, Tyson looked way better stepping out on Odom and Duncan the past two games than he did guarding Yao in the post tonight. Dude's a 4...


Not to high-jack the thread too much, but how many guys can actually guard Ming effectively in the entire NBA? The answer is not many. He creates mismatches no matter who he plays. Yao and Shaq are the only 2 guys in this league over 7 feet who you have to get really creative against defensively. Eddy Curry is a center and he routinely got manhandled by Yao in years past. Bottom line is that Chandler will match up well against some bigs and not so well against others; some are 5's, some are 4's. I'm of the mindset that he plays either position with almost equal effectiveness and will have advantages/disadvantages either way.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_HOUSTON (AP) -- Kirk Hinrich made up for a terrible shooting night with one driving layup.
Chicago's leading scorer made only his second basket of the night with 1:32 left, fouling out Yao Ming in the process, and helping the Bulls to a 94-89 win over the reeling Houston Rockets on Saturday night.

Hinrich finished 2-for-10 for four points, but he was the man handling the ball out of a Bulls' timeout and the score tied at 85.

With the Houston crowd cheering as loudly as it has all season during the team's 3-11 start, Hinrich blew past Yao for a layup. Yao slapped Hinrich on the way up and fouled out after scoring a season-high 30 points and doing his best to rally the Rockets from a 75-60 deficit.

Ben Gordon scored 18, Andres Nocioni added 17 and Othella Harrington had 16 for Chicago, which won its final three games of a six-game road trip and handed Houston its seventh straight loss.

The Bulls went 10-for-20 in the third quarter and took a 71-60 lead to the fourth. The Rockets and their NBA-worst offense, meanwhile, missed 18 of 22 shots in the third quarter.

Chicago extended the lead to 15 in the first minute of the final quarter, but Yao hit a hook shot and a driving layup to trigger the Houston comeback.

The Bulls suddenly started self-destructing, coughing up three turnovers in a minute, and Yao's turnaround from the baseline with 8:19 cut Chicago's lead to 75-69.

Chris Duhon turned a steal into a breakaway layup to push the lead to eight, but Yao continued the rally with a free throw and a three-point play.

He picked up his fifth foul with 4:51 left, then easily beat Tyson Chandler on a post move to cut the Bulls' lead to 80-78.

Gordon sank a 3-pointer at the other end, but Yao scored over Chandler again with 3:36 to go.
Nocioni hit an off-balance jumper from the baseline and Derek Anderson scored to keep the Rockets within three.

David Wesley then leaned into Hinrich and hit a jumper from the top of the key and got fouled. He sank the free throw to tie the game at 85.

Chicago coach Scott Skiles called time and Hinrich was the only Bull who touched the ball before giving his team the lead for good.

For a while, Harrington was the surprising go-to guy for the Bulls. He came in averaging 4.9 points, but shot 7-of-13._


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

yodurk said:


> Not to high-jack the thread too much, but how many guys can actually guard Ming effectively in the entire NBA? The answer is not many. He creates mismatches no matter who he plays. Yao and Shaq are the only 2 guys in this league over 7 feet who you have to get really creative against defensively. Eddy Curry is a center and he routinely got manhandled by Yao in years past. Bottom line is that Chandler will match up well against some bigs and not so well against others; some are 5's, some are 4's. I'm of the mindset that he plays either position with almost equal effectiveness and will have advantages/disadvantages either way.


Hmm...

Well, two things:

a) Of course Yao is a tough cover for anyone, but he's not Superman. He's been averaging 18 PPG this season. He scored 30 tonight. In the 4th Tyson really didn't even slow him down. By my math, that means Tyson did a below average job on him. In addition to the fact that Yao scored more than he usually does, he got Tyson in foul trouble, took him out of his normal game (blocking shots and rebounding) and kept him off the court in spots than I'm sure Skiles would've liked to have him in.

b) Tyson gives a lot of elite 4's fits. He's okay against 5's. He's not bad, but typically when he matches up with good offensive centers the good offensive centers do what they normally do and get Tyson in trouble. He does not give any above average 5 a particularly hard time in the block.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Well, two things:
> 
> ...


Yao was pretty bad in the 1st half.

Chandler played 24 minutes, Yao 34.

Cheers


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Yao was pretty bad in the 1st half.
> 
> Chandler played 24 minutes, Yao 34.
> 
> Cheers


Do you think he played 24 minutes because Skiles didn't like the matchup? Chandler played 24 minutes because Yao had him in foul trouble the whole game! He FOULED OUT in 24 minutes.

In the first half, Yao was equally effective against Tyson and noted defensive stopper Mike Sweetney. In the 4th quarter, Yao got the ball in the block every single posession, and rammed it down Tyson's throat three times out of four. I'm open to arguments regarding Chandler playing center, I'm not a huge fan of it, but maybe it could work. The idea that somebody could use this particular game as a point in favor of that idea borders on absurd. Did you watch the game?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone else impressed w/ Luther Head tonight? He didn't shoot great, but he has a nice stroke from 3 and plays very under control. He's not really a creator and I didn't pay much attention to his defense but that must at least be decent or Van Gundy wouldn't be playing him as much as he is. Looks like he could be a really good off the ball Eric Snow/Derek Fisher/BJ Armstrong type point guard for quite a while.

Also, Songaila seems to be getting a lot more comfortable out there. Nice to see.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

luther played pretty well. his three point shot is pretty good (spotting up especially). and he crashes the boards to top it off. defense looked avg, and yeah he doesn't have the uber athleticism to finish at the rack but you have to appreciate his aggresive attempts in the paint. could prove to be a good sidekick once t-mac comes back.

noc played a good game. he was at the edge of going out of control, but when houston made it's run he stayed focused. sweetney forced his offense at the wrong times. even when yao didn't make shots he kept drawing fouls on everybody.we relied on the jumpshot too much and in the end we finally held them off with 3 consecutive layups. surprise surprise. the first one happened on a good play call. they forced yao out on the perimeter and kirk blew right by him. after yao's silly foul out, the last 2 layups must've been a ton easier. tyson had a key defensive stop on stro, but the next possesion for houston, he bailed him out.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

hey, all our wins came from teams that won championships in the past 20 years. almost exclusively if not for the pistons.

<table cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" height="118" width="236"> <tbody><tr><td>2004-05
</td> <td>San Antonio Spurs
</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>2003-04
</td> <td>Detroit Pistons
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>2002-03
</td> <td>San Antonio Spurs
</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>1999-02
</td> <td>Los Angeles Lakers
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>1998-99
</td> <td>San Antonio Spurs
</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>1995-98
</td> <td>Chicago Bulls
</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>1993-95
</td> <td>Houston Rockets
</td> </tr> <tr><td>1990-93
</td> <td>Chicago Bulls
</td> </tr> </tbody> </table>


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.ftimes.com/main.asp?SectionID=6&SubSectionID=91&ArticleID=30659&TM=29313.4



> It worked better than coach Scott Skiles could've expected, as his leading scorer hit a driving layup with 1:32 left and fouled out Yao Ming in the process to help Chicago to a 94-89 win over the reeling Houston Rockets on Saturday night.
> 
> Skiles called a timeout to set up the play after David Wesley's three-point play tied the game at 85. With the Houston crowd cheering as loudly as it has all year during the team's 3-11 start, Hinrich blew past Yao and got slapped on the way to the hoop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

jbulls said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seems to love playing against us. Last season, he shot 9 for 10 against us in a thirteen point Rockets victory, and 6-8 in a thirty point Rockets victory.


----------

